# eJuice sales



## Cullen (24/1/18)

Good evening guys. Anyone knows where one can buy ejuice in Kuilsriver or nearby? Shop, from home, out of car any suggestions would be much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## franshorn (24/1/18)

Vape station at the langverwacht checkers. 
They cheap as well. R2.50/ml

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/1/18)

Cullen said:


> Good evening guys. Anyone knows where one can buy ejuice in Kuilsriver or nearby? Shop, from home, out of car any suggestions would be much appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum for you @Cullen so vendors can try help you out directly here if they choose to.


----------

